# Roller fairlead with synthetic rope?



## Floyder77 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a plow setup for my Brute 750 and noticed today when I got done that the cable was getting frayed and the hawse fairlead now has a nice notch in it. Is it worth getting the roller fairlead and the synthetic rope as well? Another thought was to just get the roller fairlead cut back some of the existing cable and repair it. Any ideas appriciated.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

What I would do is take an old hockey puck drill a hole thru the middle then take the cable and thread it thru the hole that will save your rollers from the hook notch you have, and help save your cable after you cut the bad area out. cheaper then replacing everything.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

a roller fairlead is much better than the hawse fairlead imo. the syn rope is really nice , way better than cable but it is kinda expensive


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, if you go the warns site, they have a roller fairhead that has a super-large lower roller on the bottom. I am thinking about that because even with my regular roller fairhead, my cable is fraying.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

I've read somewhere that some get just a short cable for when they plow to keep the long cable from wearing out... all the short, sharp angled movements are hard on any type of cable


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes they make a 10' extension just for plowing, and plowing is very hard on the cable! I have synthetic rope on mine now. You can get it cheep now.

<TABLE class="lview nol"><TBODY><TR><TD class="pic lt"></TD><TD class=details>Synthetic 3/16 AmSteel Blue 50' ATV winch Cable Rope 
Location: Belleville, WI



Watch this item 











</TD><TD class=pay>







</TD><TD class="bids bin1">Buy It Now</TD><TD class=prices>$41.75
+$5.00 shipping</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Floyder77 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks guys for the advice. I'm definately going with the roller then. And don't ask what happened to the title of this thread, thats not what I made it. lol.


----------

